# Direct Rendering : no / NVIDIA Vanta [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Tenho no PC que estou a instalar a umas semanas (por falta de tempo) uma Nvidia Vanta de 16 MB mas os gráficos estão mais lentos do que com a minha velhinha ATI Mach 64 de 2 MB ....

```

#lspci |grep Vanta

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]

# glxinfo | grep direct

Direct Rendering : NO

OpenGL Renderer String : Mesa GLX Indirect

# glxgears /// quase não mexe ......

```

Para a minha placa de video tenho de utilizar os drivers legacy da NVIDIA mas acho que ate ai tudo bem estão compilados e o modulo carregado .... o xorg.conf tambem me parece correcto ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> Section "Files"
> ...

 

Qualquer ideia que posam ter agradecia .... entretanto vou continuar a martelar no google ....

----------

## baldeante

O X não foi compilado com a flag nvidia   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Esta neste momento a recompilar será que é este o problema ????    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Acho que a flag nvidia do X que dizes é só um indicativo pro X instalar o driver da nvidia como dependênica, nada de realmente prático.

Seguisse o guia de nvidia (em inglês) corretamente? Fizesse o "eselect opengl set nvidia"?

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Obrigado pela resposta, sim segui o guia, depois desse comando o X bloqueia a iniciar  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Faco startx o PC passa para a consola gráfica e congela ....   :Mad: 

Depois de esperar alguns minutos faço CTRL+ALT+DEL o sistema detecta quebra o X e reinicia mas não tenho erros no log  alem dos esperados depois do CTRL+ALT+DEL  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Depois de recompilar o X com a flag ficou ligeiramente diferente o glxgears parece ok por uns dois ou três segundos antes de começar a engasgar-se ....   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Depois de várias pesquisas encontrei alguns tópicos a recomendar utilizar o driver nv  mas este aparentemente não é instalado com o driver legacy tenho de fazer algo de especifico para que este seja compilado   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Começo a pensar que esta placa apesar de ter 16 MB  não deve ter aceleração 3D, estive a olhar para a mesma e não tem qualquer cooler ou ventoinha no chip pelo que não deve ser nada de especial ....

Qualquer dica neste momento e bem vinda ...   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Eu queria mesmo reformar o meu antigo pentium   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> Boas,
> 
> Obrigado pela resposta, sim segui o guia, depois desse comando o X bloqueia a iniciar :evil:  :evil: 
> 
> 

 

Então agora é outro problema...

 *Quote:*   

> Faco startx o PC passa para a consola gráfica e congela ....  :x 
> 
> 

 

Tenta configurar o X de novo, seguindo o xorg-guide.

 *Quote:*   

> Depois de esperar alguns minutos faço CTRL+ALT+DEL o sistema detecta quebra o X e reinicia mas não tenho erros no log  alem dos esperados depois do CTRL+ALT+DEL 8O  8O
> 
> 

 

Por isso tente configurar o X novamente, para saber se o problema é configuração ou é no X mesmo.

 *Quote:*   

> Depois de recompilar o X com a flag ficou ligeiramente diferente o glxgears parece ok por uns dois ou três segundos antes de começar a engasgar-se ....  :!:  :!: 
> 
> 

 

Isso é um efeito típico de aceleração 3d não funcional, não sei por que mas quando não tem aceleração 3d o glxgears fica todo travado. Claro que isso até seria de se esperar, mas aí não teria nexo ele dizer que fez cento e pocos fps.

O jeito certo de veres se o direct rendering está funcionando é com o comando "glxinfo | grep render".

 *Quote:*   

> Depois de várias pesquisas encontrei alguns tópicos a recomendar utilizar o driver nv  mas este aparentemente não é instalado com o driver legacy tenho de fazer algo de especifico para que este seja compilado  :?:  :?:  :?: 
> 
> 

 

O driver nv é livre e vem com o xorg, para você instala-lo você deve incluir a string nv na variável VIDEO_CARDS, por exemplo: VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia"

Depois de fazer isso você roda "emerge --update --deep --newuse xorg-x11" que o portage vai ver que agora o xorg tem uma nova dependência que é o driver nv e vai instala-lo.

O único detalhe do driver nv é que ele não possui suporte a aceleração 3d, mas 2d funciona normalmente. Por isso ele é uma boa alternativa pra você conseguir usar o computador mesmo ainda sem o driver da nvidia e sem depender do terrível vesa.

 *Quote:*   

> Começo a pensar que esta placa apesar de ter 16 MB  não deve ter aceleração 3D, estive a olhar para a mesma e não tem qualquer cooler ou ventoinha no chip pelo que não deve ser nada de especial ....
> 
> 

 

Não necessariamente, minha geforce 2 mx 400 de 64 MB só tem um dissipadorzinho vagabundo e funciona tri bem, faz 954 fps no glxgears e roda quake3 a milhões.

Depois que você instalar o driver da nvidia, tiver seguido o nvidia-guide e feito tudo corretamente e mesmo assim você continuar sem aceleração 3d dê uma olhada na parte de troubleshooting no nvidia-guide. Veja os logs do X e o messages também, lá pode ter alguma informação relevante.

 *Quote:*   

> Qualquer dica neste momento e bem vinda ...  :?  :?
> 
> 

 

Então aí vai mais uma. Não use docs traduzidas por enquanto, elas estão muito desatualizadas, use as originais mesmo. Sempre que você for usar uma doc traduzida cuide no canto superior direito, na barra azul, se há algum aviso sobre a versão original do documento.

 *Quote:*   

> Eu queria mesmo reformar o meu antigo pentium  :!:  :!:  :!:
> 
> 

 

Hm... Eu adoro esse tipo de coisa, ressuscitar máquina velha. Quando estiveres com um tempinho abre um tópico aí que eu te ajudo com prazer, mesmo que você não tenha problemas.

Até.

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv nvidia" 
> 
> 

 

No meu gentoo tenho VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vesafb" (se não estou em erro) não coloquei nvidia nem nv pois aparecia sempre na instalação o driver não legacy coisa que eu sei não funcionar com esta placa de video ....

Assumi que não houvesse problemas se eu adiciona-se o driver com emerge nvidia-legacy-driver logo depois de ter o X instalado ... será que foi este o meu erro ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Não necessariamente, minha geforce 2 mx 400 de 64 MB só tem um dissipadorzinho vagabundo e funciona tri bem, faz 954 fps no glxgears e roda quake3 a milhões.
> 
> 

 

Então tive azar com a placa que vem no pc ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Depois que você instalar o driver da nvidia, tiver seguido o nvidia-guide e feito tudo corretamente e mesmo assim você continuar sem aceleração 3d dê uma olhada na parte de troubleshooting no nvidia-guide. Veja os logs do X e o messages também, lá pode ter alguma informação relevante.
> 
> 

 

Vou confirmar novamente todo este percurso talvez veja algo que me tenha escapado ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Então aí vai mais uma. Não use docs traduzidas por enquanto, elas estão muito desatualizadas, use as originais mesmo. Sempre que você for usar uma doc traduzida cuide no canto superior direito, na barra azul, se há algum aviso sobre a versão original do documento. 
> 
> 

 

Já desisti a muito tempo das traduções portuguesas não e nada pessoal mas já perdi muito tempo com manuais desactualizados.... desde que entenda o inglês não vai haver problema em ultimo caso traduzo com o o site babel.altavista.com.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hm... Eu adoro esse tipo de coisa, ressuscitar máquina velha. Quando estiveres com um tempinho abre um tópico aí que eu te ajudo com prazer, mesmo que você não tenha problemas.
> 
> 

 

Obrigado pela proposta mas não quero reformar o meu antigo pentium porque não funciona pois ele tem boot em windows 98 e 2000 bem como gentoo e quando arranca e estavel como sempre foi apesar de já ser um tanto lento ...

O problema é a board que as vezes recusa a arrancar ta mesmo nas ultimas já troquei todo os componentes para isolar o problema e o problema e mesmo esta, alem deste problema a board também põem o tempo a andar mais depressa não sei porque tem semanas de avançar quase 48 horas .... primeiro pensei que era da gestão de tempo do gentoo (localtime = UTC/LOCAL) mas depois estive uns dois meses que só usei o gentoo e o problema manteve-se experimentei utilizar só windows por uns dias e o problema era o mesmo cheguei a acertar a hora tres vezes numa tarde sem sequer reiniciar o PC.....

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

E com satisfaÃ§Ã£o que posso dizer que o problema esta resolvido o problema foi a ordem com que executei o comando eselect .  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Resolvi verificar os logs como sugerido e nÃ£o havendo nada a apontar resolvi reler todo o guia da nvidia, no guia indica para configurar o kernel, instalar o driver da nvidia (o driver legacy no meu caso) , configurar o X (xorg.conf), finalmente correr o comando eselect e adicionar o utilizador ao grupo video.

O meu erro foi correr o comando eselect na linha de comandos antes de executar o X, desta vez executei o comando eselect na consola dentro do X, depois ao executar o glxgears o X reiniciou sozinho e depois o glxgears jÃ¡ funcionou correctamente.

Acho que segui o guia demasiado a letra, depois de ter configurado o X devia ter iniciado o mesmo e sÃ³ depois seguir com os comandos mas o manual nÃ£o especifica esta ordem directamente Ã© preciso ler as entrelinhas .... e eu nÃ£o o fiz   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Agora o glxinfo jÃ¡ responde como devia   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   e o glxgears ja esta muito melhor, os primeiros resultados do glxgears foram feitos durante o comando emerge nedit .

```

glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

glxinfo|grep render

OpenGL renderer string: RIVA TNT2/AGP/SSE

glxgears

73 frames in 5.1 seconds = 14.195 FPS

56 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.140 FPS

61 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12.182 FPS

62 frames in 5.1 seconds = 12.205 FPS

52 frames in 5.1 seconds = 10.253 FPS

55 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.911 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.947 FPS

57 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.319 FPS

53 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.575 FPS

53 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10.541 FPS

57 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.354 FPS

54 frames in 5.1 seconds = 10.623 FPS

88 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.559 FPS

2452 frames in 5.0 seconds = 490.345 FPS

5308 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1061.531 FPS

5199 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1039.788 FPS

5066 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1013.064 FPS

4982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 996.292 FPS

5022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1004.382 FPS

5309 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1061.675 FPS

5324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1064.602 FPS

5312 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1062.298 FPS

5302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1060.285 FPS

4448 frames in 5.7 seconds = 782.866 FPS

```

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> No meu gentoo tenho VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vesafb" (se não estou em erro) não coloquei nvidia nem nv pois aparecia sempre na instalação o driver não legacy coisa que eu sei não funcionar com esta placa de video ....
> 
> 

 

"vesafb" não existe como driver do X, o que existe é fbdev, que não vejo porque ser usado.

Quanto ao nv você pode colocar que não vai quere instalar o drivers da nvidia, como eu disse, é um driver do X mesmo.

Já em relação ao driver nvidia você está certo em não colocar na variável VIDEO_CARDS, instale manualmente depois de ter o X funcionando mesmo.

 *Quote:*   

> Assumi que não houvesse problemas se eu adiciona-se o driver com emerge nvidia-legacy-driver logo depois de ter o X instalado ... será que foi este o meu erro ???
> 
> 

 

É exatamente isso que você tem que fazer, instalar o driver nvidia-legacy na mão depois do X funcionar com o nv, não toque mais na variável VIDEO_CARDS.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Então tive azar com a placa que vem no pc ....
> 
> 

 

Talvez, mas a minha foi de rolo, a que veio com o pc é um sis 630 onboard que faz 300 fps.

 *Quote:*   

> Já desisti a muito tempo das traduções portuguesas não e nada pessoal mas já perdi muito tempo com manuais desactualizados.... desde que entenda o inglês não vai haver problema em ultimo caso traduzo com o o site babel.altavista.com.
> 
> 

 

Portuguesas você quer dizer portugues do brasil mesmo não? Comecei a ajudar na atualização das docs desatualizadas, quero ver se em breve eu consigo botar em dia as docs mais críticas.

 *Quote:*   

> Obrigado pela proposta mas não quero reformar o meu antigo pentium porque não funciona pois ele tem boot em windows 98 e 2000 bem como gentoo e quando arranca e estavel como sempre foi apesar de já ser um tanto lento ...
> 
> 

 

??? Então não entendi, você acabou de dizer que " *Quote:*   

> Eu queria mesmo reformar o meu antigo pentium :!: :!: :!: 

 "

 *Quote:*   

> O problema é a board que as vezes recusa a arrancar ta mesmo nas ultimas já troquei todo os componentes para isolar o problema e o problema e mesmo esta, alem deste problema a board também põem o tempo a andar mais depressa não sei porque tem semanas de avançar quase 48 horas .... primeiro pensei que era da gestão de tempo do gentoo (localtime = UTC/LOCAL) mas depois estive uns dois meses que só usei o gentoo e o problema manteve-se experimentei utilizar só windows por uns dias e o problema era o mesmo cheguei a acertar a hora tres vezes numa tarde sem sequer reiniciar o PC.....
> 
> 

 

Você pode usar o ntpd para sincronizar o horário periodicamente, segue o link do howto de ntp: http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTP#Use_ntpd_to_keep_your_clock_in_sync

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "vesafb" não existe como driver do X, o que existe é fbdev, que não vejo porque ser usado.
> 
> 

 

Tem razão eu tenho  VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev", escrevi  a mensagem anterior no Windows e como tal não tenho aceso a partição linux e escrevi o texto puxando um pouco pela cabeça ... parece que esta não é lá muito boa   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Uso fbdev como salvaguarda para o caso de ter problemas com os restantes drivers ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Já em relação ao driver nvidia você está certo em não colocar na variável VIDEO_CARDS, instale manualmente depois de ter o X funcionando mesmo.
> 
> É exatamente isso que você tem que fazer, instalar o driver nvidia-legacy na mão depois do X funcionar com o nv, não toque mais na variável VIDEO_CARDS.
> ...

 

Afinal sempre fiz alguma coisa bem  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Uma vez que consegui por o driver da nvidia a funcionar não vou colocar o nv para já na linha de VIDEO_CARDS, ainda não acabei de configurar o kernel todo depois de este estar todo ok vou voltar a recompilar o X com nv.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portuguesas você quer dizer portugues do brasil mesmo não? Comecei a ajudar na atualização das docs desatualizadas, quero ver se em breve eu consigo botar em dia as docs mais críticas. 
> 
> 

 

Não tenho nada contra traduções brasileiras deixei mesmo de ler as versões portuguesas sejam elas portuguesas ou portuguesas brasileiras .... geralmente dou uma passagem de olhos se for antiga simplesmente passo a versão inglesa ....

Gostava de ajudar nas traduções mas neste momento estou a fazer uns tutorias para a instalação de impressoras em Caixa Magica já tenho um aqui http://contribdoc.caixamagica.pt/twiki/bin/view/Main/BrotherMFC425CN e ainda tenho mais duas ou três impressoras a para as quais tenho de fazer o mesmo, estou a colocar Caixa Magica nas escolas e jardins de Infância da zona e tenho de ter textos explícitos para as profs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ??? Então não entendi, você acabou de dizer que
> 
> 

 

Apenas quero dizer que o PC funciona perfeitamente não só em Linux mas em Windows ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Você pode usar o ntpd para sincronizar o horário periodicamente, segue o link do howto de ntp: http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTP#Use_ntpd_to_keep_your_clock_in_sync
> 
> 

 

E uma excelente ideia só que eu em casa não tenho NET  nem um servidor para acertar por NTP ....   :Sad:   :Sad: 

O problema e mesmo o arranque ontem estive quase 10 minutos entre o reset e o butão de power para o PC arrancar ...  há uns meses era só carregar novamente no reset após ligar o PC e ele ficava logo OK agora e uma guerra para que arranque ...... e só tem tendência a piorar ....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## thiagonunes

 *baldeante wrote:*   

> E uma excelente ideia só que eu em casa não tenho NET  nem um servidor para acertar por NTP ....  :(  :( 
> 
> 

 

Podes usar um outro computador que não necessariamente fique ligado a internet, apenas precisa estar em rede com esse. O importante é que alguém que esteja sempre com o relógio certo diga periodicamente que horas são pra esse teu pentium maluco aí. Aí tu instala o ntpd nesse outro computador também.

 *Quote:*   

> O problema e mesmo o arranque ontem estive quase 10 minutos entre o reset e o butão de power para o PC arrancar ...  há uns meses era só carregar novamente no reset após ligar o PC e ele ficava logo OK agora e uma guerra para que arranque ...... e só tem tendência a piorar .... :cry:  :cry:

 

Então liga e deixa, nem desliga mais.

----------

## baldeante

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Podes usar um outro computador que não necessariamente fique ligado a internet, apenas precisa estar em rede com esse. O importante é que alguém que esteja sempre com o relógio certo diga periodicamente que horas são pra esse teu pentium maluco aí. Aí tu instala o ntpd nesse outro computador também.
> 
> 

 

Alem do PC que estou a instalar e do que tem o problema não tenho outro ...   :Surprised:   :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O problema e mesmo o arranque ontem estive quase 10 minutos entre o reset e o butão de power para o PC arrancar ...  há uns meses era só carregar novamente no reset após ligar o PC e ele ficava logo OK agora e uma guerra para que arranque ...... e só tem tendência a piorar ....  
> 
> Então liga e deixa, nem desliga mais.

 

Nem pensar no outro dia houve trovoada e só a reparação da caldeira ficou-me em quase 200 euros e tive de tomar banho de agua fria por uma semana ate ter chegado a peça em falta .... tive sorte na TV se avaria-se tinha de trabalhar dois meses para a repor .... quando não estou a utilizar esta desligado da tomada ..... faço o mesmo a TV e todo o equipamento electrónico .... não tenho UPS logo só assim e que me safo a despesas inesperadas .... o dinheiro infelizmente não cresce nas árvores   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

